
Tool Assisted Arbitrary Code Execution in Pokemon Yellow - nprescott
http://tasvideos.org/5384S.html
======
nprescott
The verbal explanation is long but worth it, probably best (as mentioned)
after watching the video.

Source code is at: [https://github.com/MrWint/gb-tas-
gen](https://github.com/MrWint/gb-tas-gen)

